# Dinner Train!



## Rachel (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm sure this is a super amateur question for you all, but I've been unable to figure it out myself.

I'd like to set up a G scale train on my table for Christmas dinner (is there a better way to pass the salt and pepper? I think not!) but I can't figure out how tight a G scale turn can be. Could someone please tell me the diameter of a simple circle track? With that information I'll be able to make sure I have the appropriate space and can calculate any other configurations that might fit.

Thanks in advance for any help!

Rachel


----------



## CRH (Nov 11, 2015)

R2 is the tightest curves made. That would be 2' radius/ 4' diameter. USA Trains/ Charles Ro Supply has brass track that size in stock. Train-Li may have it also along with the usual dealers RLD Hobbies and Reindeer Pass. Seems Piko made some R2 also.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I think this would be a really awesome idea, like the gravy train from the movie Coraline. You'll probably need a big table though. G is a big scale, however, do you think you could use O scale for such a thing? It has tighter curves than S Gauge, even though S is smaller.

Also, diameter in model trains means how wide a circle that track would make, right?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...di0Q8C72aCcQlyMAQ&sig2=IZTjJYsIcrX9EwQ57PVb-A 
Took me forever to find but watch this


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

sjm9911 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...di0Q8C72aCcQlyMAQ&sig2=IZTjJYsIcrX9EwQ57PVb-A
> Took me forever to find but watch this


That's a serious addiction.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

sjm9911 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...di0Q8C72aCcQlyMAQ&sig2=IZTjJYsIcrX9EwQ57PVb-A
> Took me forever to find but watch this


Lol, I heard "You grow up and stop playing with toys" and just said: Talk to the hand. :laugh:
That was O Gauge in the short, so a dinner railroad could work. But you have to make sure the track is well cleaned so it won't studder. It also needs to be going the right speed and you'll have to find a way to stop the food from spilling. Salt and pepper shakers would most certainly work, however if you have the track close to your guests I'd be concerned about spilling food on the track and it not being close enough to eat.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just get a 8'x8' dinner table.

You can have the main line going around to the diners and add sidings so you can switch to different cars to deliver the food to them.

Need some ideals? 
Fast forward to 4:22 on the video.


----------

